# How to begin



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi! I am pondering how to go about moving to Italy. I would be living with my boyfriend who is Italian. He already lives there. What paperwork do I need to begin since I do not have any job lined up there waiting for me. I am american so I know I can go there without a visa. Please any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can only visit without a visa for 90 days. Anything longer will require a visa.

Marriage would be easier -)


----------



## athertina (Nov 16, 2012)

If you have one relative born in Italy maybe you can apply for Italian passport.


----------

